# Budgies health hazard



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

So, I lost two of my budgies. One died of tumor, other was undiagnosed, maybe megabacteria but the results weren't conclusive. Anyway, I'm left with two and I'm really worried about them. I wouldn't want any of them to live alone. I always wanted to have at least two so they have bird friend.
When I mentioned this to a vet, and she is an avian vet, she told me that I should really reconsider having another bird because I have a baby and I'm planning my next pregnancy. She told me birds can pose a risk for pregnant women and babies and that I should keep my baby away from them. 
I was really taken aback with this. I know they are dusty and this can irritate lungs and I know they can carry some disease, like bird flue but I've had mine for 5 years now. Shouldn't they show symptoms by now?
I understand the concern regarding a new bird and she told me that breeders are require to do tests for illness but only on 10% of the flock, so that's 90% of not tested birds. But if they have something contagious, wouldn't that affect them all? What do you think about these statements?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I think it would be better to speak to your own doctor about what the vet has told you and get his/her opinion.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That advice surprises me coming from an avian vet.

I suspect that if you ask your own doctor, they will almost surely tell you not to have birds.. that is unless the doc is a bird person, and gives you guidelines and tips on what to so/not do. Many non-bird people see birds as filthy. 

There are some zoonotic (interspecies) diseases which are a concern to humans, but since you’ve had them for 5 years, I “personally” wouldn’t be worried. Adding another, I’d test for Psittacosis because it can make humans very ill. I personally also wouldn’t get another bird now if only for the fact that you’ll be pretty busy upcoming. But it’s your choice.


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

That's a solid point. Before having a baby I had all the time to be with them, that's why they were all tame even when there were 5 of them. Now since I gave birth I can't spend that much time with them as I used to. I'm learning my baby how to approach them so they don't get scared etc. but they are already grown up birds. I think I wouldn't have that much time to tame and care for young one that needs help in adjusting. But I'm afraid that if one of these two dies I'll have no choice :/


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes budgies do well as a single bird, even after being accustomed to having other budgies around. Some do, some don’t. I wouldn’t necessarily have the mindset that you “have to” get another one when one eventually passes. 

Usually budgies take a couple or few weeks to adjust to the new norm after losing a friend. After about a month or two, it will be more clear if a single budgie is an individual who can be happy as a single bird.


----------



## JasnaM (Jan 22, 2016)

True! I have no idea how they would act as a single bird. There were 4 of them and after losing one, I was afraid how they would adjust but they were fine, like nothing happened. Last week I lost another and they seem fine too. I mean, I'm not sure how to tell if a budgie is 'fine' but they are jumping around, flying like crazy, chirping so I guess they are ok.

If one day I do decide to get another, at what point should I test it for Psittacosis? I mean, if I bring it home, it could already be too late, we could already be infected.

My doctor is also against birds, probably not a bird person and I have a history of respiratory diseases so she thinks it's not good for me or my lungs


----------

